# Rothschild Pocketwatch



## daum (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about a pocketwatch I recently bought. It says " J. Rothschild et Fils" on the dial. I can't find any information about the watch. Can anybody help me?

femke


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

daum said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about a pocketwatch I recently bought. It says " J. Rothschild et Fils" on the dial. I can't find any information about the watch. Can anybody help me?
> 
> femke


Use THIS LINK to the forum guide to posting images.

Without clear images of the dial, case and movement there is little chance of providing you with the information you are requesting

Oh! and welcome to the forum :kewlpics:


----------



## daum (May 2, 2011)




----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

You need to copy the IMG code (the bottom one below your pic) and paste into your post

Nice watch and case BTW

Chris


----------



## daum (May 2, 2011)

/Users/femkecroes/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/1 mei 2011_2/DSC02036.JPG, /Users/femkecroes/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/1 mei 2011_4/DSC02039.JPG/Users/femkecroes/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/1 mei 2011_3/DSC02038.JPG/Users/femkecroes/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/1 mei 2011_10/DSC02046.JPG/Users/femkecroes/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/1 mei 2011_12/DSC02048.JPG

here are some pictures from my watch. I'm still learning to apply the pictures to the post.......

thanks for your help,

Hopefully somebody can tell me some more about the watch..

daum


----------



## daum (May 2, 2011)

another try........


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

It's just the IMG code you need to paste

If you press the 'reply with quote' it will show you the code in this post

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Oooh wow! That is a fascinating watch! I've seen those pear-shaped cases before, but what is their purpose? Everything about that watch is just simple elegance. I love it!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Very Nice indeed* in the Pear Case! :man_in_love:

Similar (but very cheap) protective cases exist for some more modern cheap SMITHS PW cases - often called "Miners" watches - for use in poor working conditions, I wonder if this is an earlier example of such a protective case? :lookaround:

This watch may have been quite a large investment for it's original owner, and he may have felt the need to give it some extra protection depending on what/where/when/how it was to be used. :yes:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice watch . What size is it? it looks huge. The case is unusual too.


----------



## daum (May 2, 2011)

thanks for all the nice comment. The size of the watch is 5 cm without the case. Within the case it's 5,5 x7 cm.

Could anyone tell me if Rothschild made more watches, because I cannot find any on the net.

kind regards ,

Daum


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

At the moment there is a beautiful Pocket Chronograph by J.Rothschild & Fils Paris on German ebay for 4000 euros

Try a google for Jakob Rothschild

Chris


----------

